# Can I use organic cotton balls to wick coils?



## Waine (6/9/16)

I have been searching the Internet to answer this question. I read a lot of mixed opinions. So I just want to find out from local folks on this site. 

Without trying to sound like a cheapskate, to be honest, I love the "Cotton Bacon V2". But, without trying to diss any vendors, I think the price is a bit steep @ R140 for a pack.

My question is, can I use organic cotton balls to wick my rebuildable coils? I know these contain Hydrogen peroxide (HP) which is used to whiten the cotton, but if I boil and rinse these in distilled water, will it be OK? 

There is a brand at Dischem which states that their cotton is high quality grown in Texas on farms, "organically". R30 for 80 balls. They admit that it is whitened with HP.

Has anyone tried this? Any comments? With the high price of juice, I am just trying to cut costs a bit.

Much appreciated in advance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/9/16)

Yes @Waine you most certainly can... I used the Dischem Organic Balls for a long time before I discovered Rayon!

PS No need to boil them either.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## DougP (6/9/16)

I use dove pleats bought from diskem. R 64 for a pack lasts me like 6 months or longer 
Strips are perfect size, cotton is super absorbent, flavor on par and best of all you don't need to wash it. Use it right out of the packet

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 2 | Useful 2


----------



## RichJB (6/9/16)

Why would you not need to boil the Dove? Is it totally untreated? Also, is it necessary to boil the Dischem cotton? Boiling cotton sounds like more trouble than it's worth. At Eskom's current tariffs, boiling the cotton would probably make the Dischem cotton more expensive than Bacon v2.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## PeterHarris (6/9/16)

i would boil the dove cotton - as its 100% cotton, but NOT Organic.
Dischem's brown/beige pack it their organic cotton, which means no pesticide were sprayed on the plants.

i also used dischem's organic cotton, might still have like 3 bags laying around here somehwere.

now i just use ken-do Japanese pads....


----------



## Kalashnikov (6/9/16)

Dischem cotton = Cotton bacon v3

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Dr Evil (6/9/16)

Dischem Organic cotton balls, 15 odd bux for 100 balls, no need for boiling or any other crap. Just wick and vape.

First few puffs will have a cotton taste but then it's gone. Good flavour and absorption. 

Sent from my G3 using my finger

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (6/9/16)

Dr Evil said:


> Dischem Organic cotton balls, 15 odd bux for 100 balls, no need for boiling or any other crap. Just wick and vape.
> 
> First few puffs will have a cotton taste but then it's gone. Good flavour and absorption.
> 
> Sent from my G3 using my finger


Dumb question @Dr Evil ...is this the Dischem softi cotton balls...


----------



## daniel craig (6/9/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> Dumb question @Dr Evil ...is this the Dischem softi cotton balls...


Yes

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dr Evil (6/9/16)

It's these ones






Sent from my G3 using my finger

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## shabbar (6/9/16)

been using this for the past 2.5 years no problem

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Baverz (6/9/16)

check the link below - all about wicking material 

http://olympiavaporworks.com/all-about-wicking-material/

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Ashley A (6/9/16)

Dr Evil said:


> It's these ones
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use these. Been using them for I can't remember how long and they're fine.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spydro (6/9/16)

About 3-3.5 years ago when I used organic cotton balls most folks were boiling them because most of them were processed with hydrogen peroxide that folks said gave them a taste they found objectionable. I never bothered to boil mine, I never noticed the flavor. Probably because hydrogen peroxide, paregoric and laudanum were regularly used for oral applications from when I was a wee lad growing up on the ranch from the late 40's, and at least HP and P until in my teens at least. So my "buds" were probably flushed with gallons of them. I moved on to other wicking materials around 3 years ago.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (6/9/16)

Spydro said:


> About 3-3.5 years ago when I used organic cotton balls most folks were boiling them because most of them were processed with hydrogen peroxide that folks said gave them a taste they found objectionable. I never bothered to boil mine, I never noticed the flavor. Probably because hydrogen peroxide, paregoric and laudanum were regularly used for oral applications from when I was a wee lad growing up on the ranch from the late 40's, and at least HP and P until in my teens at least. So my "buds" were probably flushed with gallons of them. I moved on to other wicking materials around 3 years ago.


What's your preferred wicking material now ?


----------



## Spydro (6/9/16)

daniel craig said:


> What's your preferred wicking material now ?



READYxWICK, Koh Gen Do and SS Mesh (depending on which gear it will be used in).  If I was a MTL vaper instead of a DLH vaper I would add CelluCotton to the list.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine (6/9/16)

Wow guys. Thanks for the feedback. I really appreciate it. I bought a bag of the Dischem Softi cotton balls as per the pictures above yesterday. I will give it a try tonight. They also come in square blocks. I will try those too. I will take your word for it and not boil. I think the whole boiling, rinsing and drying process will expose the cotton to more bacteria and pot metals than if not boiled.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bearshare (6/9/16)

Dr Evil said:


> It's these ones
> 
> 
> 
> ...



need to find mine again.... i bought from dischem some months ago but wasnt sure if i was missing something in the CB v2 that i could not find in organics


----------



## Waine (6/9/16)

Has anyone tried the same brand, but the squares?

I am so chuffed that you experienced vapers have given the thumbs up on these. Especially that I don't have to boil them!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (6/9/16)

Spydro said:


> About 3-3.5 years ago when I used organic cotton balls most folks were boiling them because most of them were processed with hydrogen peroxide that folks said gave them a taste they found objectionable. I never bothered to boil mine, I never noticed the flavor. Probably because hydrogen peroxide, paregoric and laudanum were regularly used for oral applications from when I was a wee lad growing up on the ranch from the late 40's, and at least HP and P until in my teens at least. So my "buds" were probably flushed with gallons of them. I moved on to other wicking materials around 3 years ago.



I used these when I ran out of cotton and could not get to the bottom of why my juices tasted weird. About a week later I decided to study the packecking and came to the conclusion it was the HP


----------



## Waine (7/9/16)

After all my research on the web and the response on this forum, I have resolved that I will keep these cotton balls if I run out of the good old "Bacon" and the Japanese cotton that I have. Especially if it's a bit of a tough month. The cons seem to outweigh the pro's. I mean, it just seems too good to be true that one can use cotton balls @ R30 for about five years supply. Life doesn't work like that. Otherwise everyone would be buying cotton balls and not the "Real McCoy".


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (7/9/16)

Waine said:


> After all my research on the web and the response on this forum, I have resolved that I will keep these cotton balls if I run out of the good old "Bacon" and the Japanese cotton that I have. Especially if it's a bit of a tough month. The cons seem to outweigh the pro's. I mean, it just seems too good to be true that one can use cotton balls @ R30 for about five years supply. Life doesn't work like that. Otherwise everyone would be buying cotton balls and not the "Real McCoy".
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol, in the beginning everyone used those cotton balls - nothing else was available. Then someone saw a gap in the market and being the gullible beings that we are....

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 5 | Funny 1


----------



## JoeBlowsClouds (7/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes @Waine you most certainly can... I used the Dischem Organic Balls for a long time before I discovered Rayon!
> 
> PS No need to boil them either.


Oom Rob where can i buy Rayon wick and how does it compare taste wise and absorbing?


----------



## incredible_hullk (7/9/16)

so got some dischem cotton balls today and wicked up...cannot taste difference at all and wicks just as well as jap cotton....score!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/9/16)

JoeBlowsClouds said:


> Oom Rob where can i buy Rayon wick and how does it compare taste wise and absorbing?



@JoeBlowsClouds Rayon isn't great in the sub ohm tanks and Bacon Cotton is a better bet because it can withstand more heat and punishment than Rayon does... however I only use Rayon in my REO's because with fruity and menthol vapes it just excels...

I will probably get a second Serpent Mini 25 on Saturday and will play with the dual coil deck and also play with rayon in the single coil deck.

Remind me when I head to JHB again and I'll bring you some... if you are anxious to try it sooner I will courier you some... if you are in JHB main the courier will cost R60. The Rayon will be free.


----------



## JoeBlowsClouds (7/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> @JoeBlowsClouds Rayon isn't great in the sub ohm tanks and Bacon Cotton is a better bet because it can withstand more heat and punishment than Rayon does... however I only use Rayon in my REO's because with fruity and menthol vapes it just excels...
> 
> I will probably get a second Serpent Mini 25 on Saturday and will play with the dual coil deck and also play with rayon in the single coil deck.
> 
> Remind me when I head to JHB again and I'll bring you some... if you are anxious to try it sooner I will courier you some... if you are in JHB main the courier will cost R60. The Rayon will be free.



No rush to try it at all just picked up a couple of cotton bacons from vaperite.
Unfortunately need a cheaper option being a student lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cespian (8/9/16)

Has anyone tried Hemp? I have read on numerous occasions (mostly Reddit posts) that its amazing, especially for tobaccos and custards.


----------



## blujeenz (8/9/16)

Cespian said:


> Has anyone tried Hemp? I have read on numerous occasions (mostly Reddit posts) that its amazing, especially for tobaccos and custards.


Nope, where are you going to source that, short of unravelling a shirt/rope or growing your own?
Bearing in mind most places have the waxed thread which is no good.
Im up for some experimental's having tried kevlar.


----------



## RichJB (8/9/16)

@Cespian, pbusardo tested it and wasn't particularly impressed.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cespian (8/9/16)

blujeenz said:


> Nope, where are you going to source that, short of unravelling a shirt/rope or growing your own?
> Bearing in mind most places have the waxed thread which is no good.
> Im up for some experimental's having tried kevlar.




I have no idea, hence asking... we have a couple of international forumites here who have maybe tried it and if its any good, someone will try to capitalise on it lol. 

I have as well only seen the wax laced hemp. You ever see these Rastas that sit on the corners in the CBD? Im going to go ask those buggers, for unwaxed/unbleached/untreated of course


----------



## Cespian (8/9/16)

RichJB said:


> @Cespian, pbusardo tested it and wasn't particularly impressed.



Thanks for link bud. Will watch this when I get home. Cant be listening to stuff about Hemp in the office lol.


----------



## Feliks Karp (8/9/16)

Waine said:


> After all my research on the web and the response on this forum, I have resolved that I will keep these cotton balls if I run out of the good old "Bacon" and the Japanese cotton that I have. Especially if it's a bit of a tough month. The cons seem to outweigh the pro's. I mean, it just seems too good to be true that one can use cotton balls @ R30 for about five years supply. Life doesn't work like that. Otherwise everyone would be buying cotton balls and not the "Real McCoy".
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



What is "the real mcoy"? Is it the kanthal sold by geekvape missing the trademark device on the packaging or the kanthal with the trademark device that I can buy several km of for way cheaper?


----------



## RichJB (8/9/16)

Ja Feliks but the Geekvape wire doesn't cause sparks if coils are in series. That's what the oke at the Twisp stand told me. And I know I can trust him. If it wasn't for him, I'd have popcorn lung by now.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Buan Stanley (10/9/16)

Only issue I found with the organic dischem jobs is that initial cotton taste takes longer to go away 

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Waine (11/9/16)

@Buan My guess is I will "test" burn the wick a good few times after wicking and juicing before I put the atty cap back on. That's if and when I use these. This should theoretically break in the cotton faster.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Feliks Karp (11/9/16)

Must be a personal taste thing. I don't get any funny taste off of these, and Im using a ton of it in my qaud setup. Bacon cotton says it gets rid of pesticides so its not even "organic", then hides behind the word "proprietary" in order not to tell you what they use in sterilisation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mark121m (12/9/16)

Never tried the cotton balls.

But I'm using the fibre cotton from dischem. 

No issues also amazing Flav. 
I haven't even cooked the cotton.
Pulled straight from the packet


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Waine (12/9/16)

@Mark121m Hi there. Can you perhaps post a pic?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark121m (12/9/16)

Waine said:


> @Mark121m Hi there. Can you perhaps post a pic?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sure.
Hold up

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark121m (12/9/16)

So like everyone else I first bought
Cotton bacon.
Then started to get less n less.
So found a alternative.
Dischem and or Springbok pharmacy cotton

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Waine (12/9/16)

Thanks Mark. No worries about bleach, non-organic etc??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark121m (12/9/16)

Waine said:


> Thanks Mark. No worries about bleach, non-organic etc??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What no not a single issue

Bleach chemical to your lungs hec no.
Non organic nope

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Waine (18/9/16)

I finally tried the "Dischem Softi Organic cotton balls" in the beige pack today on the Pharaoh RDA.

After a lot of research and posts on this thread some folks complain of a bad taste in the beginning which eventually improves as you vape on. I did a little experiment today which solves this problem.

In theory, it will make sense to burn off the cotton as much as possible after wicking and saturating the cotton with juice. This should burn off any foreign taste or any "Hydrogen peroxide". Obviously no one wants to waste juice while burning off the cotton. So I placed a few drops of pure VG on the freshly threaded cotton which was wicked and tucked in. Because the VG is so thick I then placed 2 drops of distilled water on top of the cotton to ensure the cotton fully absorbed all the VG. I fired the mod at 30W, then repeated the process 3 times only using VG. Now the organic cotton is "burned in. Then I juiced up the cotton and juice well with a juice I am very familiar with: "Mr Foggs Famous sauce -- At First Flight", so that I could easily detect any reported: "Weird taste". The result: No weird taste. Perfect taste and perfect clouds.

Wow, I am super impressed! Now I can spend more money on wire!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2 | Useful 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (18/9/16)

Waine said:


> I finally tried the "Dischem Softi Organic cotton balls" in the beige pack today on the Pharaoh RDA.
> 
> After a lot of research and posts on this thread some folks complain of a bad taste in the beginning which eventually improves as you vape on. I did a little experiment today which solves this problem.
> 
> ...


thx @Waine ..didnt think abt the burn in


----------



## Waine (26/9/16)

Been using the Dischem organic cotton in the round pad form. I separate the pad into two pieces and fluff each one out. Then I do a bit of a "Scottish roll" method, using each piece for one wick. I also fluff the "bow ties" out with sharp tweezers before inserting the wick into the juice well. I am so content with this cotton. No weird tastes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Atsbitscrisp (26/9/16)

I ended up using cotton balls from my mums stash. She's a gp and always has promo cotton lying around. 2 x 2 min boils and they wick and taste amazing from the first pull..


----------



## Vape_N8th (26/9/16)

https://www.fasttech.com/products/0...hentic-puff-rectangle-organic-cotton-wick-for


----------



## blujeenz (26/9/16)

I tried the Simply Gentle cotton pleat from the Wellness shop at Plattekloof center, R49.95
It had a scented odour and a strong peroxide taste when vaping.
I decided to give it a 3hr hot soak in distilled water to leech the unpleasantness out, while much reduced it was still apparent.
The other trick is finding the direction of fibre strength because its a cotton mat it requires a bit of testing, I thought it would be in the length, but those examples pulled apart rather easily, best effort was cutting strips across the width.

For all the fiddle involved, I'd rather use cheaper Jap cotton than Kendo or Cotton Bacon if pricing was an issue.






ps Lung Candy has a new blend of rayon and cotton priced reasonbly at R75 called Cotton Candy
alas for Capetonians, works out cheaper buying Kendo once you factor in shipping from up north.


----------



## Chukin'Vape (26/9/16)

Andre said:


> Lol, in the beginning everyone used those cotton balls - nothing else was available. Then someone saw a gap in the market and being the gullible beings that we are....



ExFAARKENxactly - Point made! There is no need for seriously overpriced cotton, I cringe at the thought of paying R50 for JC - nevermind the more exotic brands out there. I'm way to BASIC for that.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PsyCLown (26/9/16)

Comments are TL;DR, but I have tried normal dischem cotton and some organic dischem cotton and both were meh. I disliked it. The taste was bad and working with the cotton wasn't as easy.

I love Cotton Bacon v2, although it is pricey. I am happy to spend the money on it as it lasts quite a while.
Why not try organic cotton pads which are specifically meant for vaping? Those are quite a bit cheaper.


----------



## Waine (27/9/16)

Just another pointer, if you use the circular Dischem organic cotton pads, look carefully, they have a "grain" i.e. tiny lines. After you separate the pad into 2 pieces, you must cut with the grain, as with the Japanese cotton pads. Then roll the cotton with the smooth section on the inside and the fluffy section on the outside. 

Works great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Herco (27/9/16)

Waine said:


> Just another pointer, if you use the circular Dischem organic cotton pads, look carefully, they have a "grain" i.e. tiny lines. After you separate the pad into 2 pieces, you must cut with the grain, as with the Japanese cotton pads. Then roll the cotton with the smooth section on the inside and the fluffy section on the outside.
> 
> Works great!
> 
> ...



If it is not too much trouble, can you take a short video of you doing this?

Or a series of photos will also work great...


----------



## Waine (27/9/16)

@Herco I have never uploaded a video before, but I will try. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Waine (27/9/16)

@Herco I made a video clip on my Mac. But now I am trying to figure out how to get it on here... battling my guava off!


----------



## Waine (2/10/16)

@Herco -- Having failed with the video clip I made, I decided to post a series of photos, as you asked, showing how to use the Commercial Organic Cotton pads. No boiling required. Just use out of the pack. The pads must be "Organic".


Take the cotton pad and prise a sharp tweezer in the middle to separate the two pieces. Try to separate evenly.



Gently peel the 2 pieces apart. Notice, the inside is fluffy and the outside is smooth with thin lines.



The left pic is the outside with the lines going vertically. The right is the inside of the cotton pad. The inside fluffy piece is going to be outside when rolling.


Now cut out the two outer pieces of both pieces, in the direction of the lines, i.e., "with the grain" leaving a piece in the middle. You will have to gauge how thick to cut it based on the size of the ID of the coils. It may take a bit of practice.



Now you have the centre piece that you are going to roll up. This is the average thickness for a 3.0 ID. Discard the two outer pieces.



NB...Now roll up the piece with the outside, smooth piece with the lines inside. So the fluffy section is on the outside.



If the rolled up piece is too thick, gently stroke off the excess with your 3 fingers on both sides.



Pre burn your coils as usual to ensure they are working properly. Twist the one end and insert into your coils. It must fit snug.



Not too tight, not too loose. if you battle to insert, just twist and keep trying. Trim the ends to the length of the base of the juice well.



Using your sharp tweeters, fluff out the ends by stroking gently. Remove any hard pieces from the outer skin. See my tweeters are smoothing out a hard piece. If the ends are too long, just trim shorter.



Tuck in the fluffy pieces gently. Not too tight, not too loose. Juice up and fire. Replace the atty cap and enjoy using commercial organic cotton balls.

Hope this was useful.

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 2 | Useful 7


----------



## Waine (3/10/16)

After all this time, I have finally learned how to do the "Scottish Roll" method with these Organic cotton pads. I have now perfected the wicking with these. Wow, what a difference. Do yourself a favour and Google the "Scottish Roll" wicking method. Then use the pads. Awesome -- you get more hits out of an RDA.


----------



## Herco (12/10/16)

Thanks a lof @Waine !!


----------

